# to get a glass lid or not



## Lew93b (6 mo ago)

I have made an enclosed canopy for my 90 gallon tank that I am setting up should I get a glass lid for the tank? while I am not worried about my red tail shark ending up on the floor. should I worry about him jumping into the canopy?


----------



## chauceringram (12 mo ago)

Glass canopies are a great addition IMO, for visual appeal if nothing else. When things are working right (blue\daylight from the element, both filters kicking), I love to look down and see the waves agitating the entire surface. As a boundary? That works too. Over the years I've had 2 fish that jumped out, or were chased. Both were Silver dollars, though I did have a large, wild fish (unfortunate choice, I know) at the time. If you're so inclined, consider getting the glass from a pro. That way you can get the type of glass (hardened) you want, have the edges finished with custom cuts.


----------

